# ID automatisch erhöhen



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo nochmal, 

ich häng da bei meinem Problem ganz schön,
Ich hab jetzt bei jeder Tabelle eine Spalte mit einer ID gemacht, damit ich dann beim Auslesen so was ähnliches wie ID%20 machen kann, 
Wie kann man es machen, dann ich einen Eintrag in eine Tabelle schreibe und die ID automatisch erhöht wird, sprich wenn die Alte ID des letzten Eintags 32 war, dass dann beim neuen Eintrag 33 in der Spalte der ID steht.

Vielen Dank,

lg


----------



## The_S (10. Dez 2007)

kommt auf die DB an. Bei HSQL macht man das z. B. mit dem Statemant IDENTITY. MySQL erledigt selbiges mit AUTO INCREMENT für dein Firebird http://www.rrze.uni-erlangen.de/hilfe/dokumentation/faq/firebird-faq.shtml#FAQ40


----------



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

und FireBird? :lol: 

muss mal schaun, vielleicht weiß es ja jemand, wäre sehr dankbar dafür,

lg


----------



## The_S (10. Dez 2007)

PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und FireBird? :lol:



siehe mein edit



			
				PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss mal schaun, vielleicht weiß es ja jemand, wäre sehr dankbar dafür,



google: firebird auto increment

findet man sofort etwas!


----------



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

was ist das Firebird für ein sch..., da muss ich extra wieder einen GENERATOR machen, das kann ja nicht sein,

vielen Dank für die Antworten,

lg


----------



## The_S (10. Dez 2007)

kA, hab noch nie was mit Firebird gemacht. Evtl. gehts auch einfacher, aber das war das Erstbeste, was ich gefunden hab  .


----------



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

Nö, geht nicht einfacher, hab mich informiert, geht nur über einen Generator, 

Zu meinem Pech kommt, dass ich meine Tabellen beim ersten Programmstart anlege, dann sollte der Generator auch noch angelegt werden (und auch noch meine Trigger),

das stört mich an der Sache, wenn die Tabellen schon angelegt wären (mir dem Generator und dem Trigger), dann wärs mir eh egal,

lg


----------



## FenchelT (10. Dez 2007)

Hm,

wie ich sehe kannst Du Firebird guten Gewissens weiterempfeheln ?!  :wink:  *scnr*

Evtl hilft Dir das hier ja noch weiter:
http://firebirdsql.org/dotnetfirebird/blog/2005/01/migration-from-mysql-iii-autoincrement.html


----------

